#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Youtube tessie

## admin



----------


## Superfly

Nou MOD dat Tessie is gelukt!
T :Smile: ring wat een lekkere Jam sessie op Rehab.

Marcel

----------


## ajdeboer

Oeh, mooi testje admin!  :Big Grin: 
Basklarinet, die zag ik trouwens niet aankomen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## admin

Was een erg cool geïmproviseerd concert (North Sea Jazz 2007) omdat ene mevrouw Winehouse niet kwam opdagen. Ik was erbij en is voor mijn leven in mijn geheugen gegrift. 

Je zou YouTube eens moeten afstruinen voor meer materiaal van net bewuste concert.

----------


## Mathijs

Winehouse of Miller..... Ik weet het wel  :Smile:

----------


## admin

Was jij er toen ook niet bij Matthijs?

----------


## Mathijs

> Was jij er toen ook niet bij Matthijs?



helaassssssss Jaar er voor was ik er.

----------


## 4AC

Hmmm, handig, zo'n Joetoep dingetje.

Hoe kun je dit invoegen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vasco

Zo zit je lekker op redelijk volume te luisteren doet het op 2:17 toch wel even pijn aan de oren, wat een smerige was dat zeg  :Big Grin: 

Begrijp ik hieruit dat in het forum nu behalve plaatjes ook video's kunnen worden geplaatst?

----------


## admin

Jups, er kan nu vrij eenvoudig een YouTube filmpje worden toegevoegd.

Meer hierover: J en H Licht en Geluid® Forum - Lijst vB-codes

----------

